# (gelöst) Problem nach Neuinstallation mit NIC RTL8111DL

## UTgamer

Ich habe eine nicht mehr updatefähige 4 Jahre alte Gentoo Installation in Benutzung die noch auf meinem alten nVidia-Chipsatz-AMD-Athlon64 installiert wurde. Auf dieser Installation mußte ich für den neue Chipsatz mit Realtek Netzwerkchip RTL8111DL den original Realtektreiber installieren um Netzwerkfunktionalität zu erhalten.

Jetzt bin ich bei einer Neuinstallation von der original 12.2009 AMD64-Gentoo-Minimal-CD, mit dieser CD habe ich keinerlei Probleme über meinen Router und DSL-Server ins Netz zu kommen.

Doch die frisch installierte mit emerge System erstellte Gentooinstallation mit dem gleichen NIC Treiber r8169 kann ausschließlich den Router anpingen ansonsten kann ich sowohl im internen als auch externen Netz nichts weiter erreichen. 

Was mich hierbei wundert ist ja das der Treiber einen Ping auf das Gateway/Router zuläßt aber ansonsten keinerlei Funktionalität besitzt. ifconfig zeigt eine normale Konfiguration an.

Der original Realtek Treiber bricht bei der Kompilierung mit error2 ab und läßt sich nicht kompilieren. Ich benutze kein Genkernel und keine initrd beim booten, der r8169 Kerneltreiber aus 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 ist als Modul eingesetzt und wird auch geladen.

Was würdet ihr an Wegen empfehlen wie ich die Netzwerk-Konfiguration der Gentoo-Minimal-CD auf meine nur mit System installierte Neuinstallation am besten übertragen kann? Die udev 70-Regel habe ich bereits entfert was keinen Unterschied brachte.

Also ein Ping geht nur bis zum Gateway. Ich verwende kein DHCP und meine /etc/conf.d/net mit eigenem DNS-Server sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
config_eth0=("192.168.201.18 netmask 255.255.255.0")

routes_eth0=("default gw 192.168.201.253")

dns_servers_eth0=("192.168.201.14")
```

Danke für Tips.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ping ma bitte ne IP im Netz direkt. Z.B. google 74.125.39.105, geht das?

Was sagt die /etc/resolv.conf

Sebastian

----------

## UTgamer

Danke,

74.125.39.105 anzupingen war eine sehr gute Idee, also mein DNS Server antwortet nicht auf meine Neuinstallation, und er läßt sich auch nicht von der Neuinstallation anpingen. Seltsam das er auf die Boot-Installations-CD auf eben dieser HW antwortet.

Meine /etc/resolv.conf:

```
nameserver  192.168.201.14
```

Dann muß ich meine Fehlersuche auf DNS oder meinen DNS-Server beschränken.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Hast du Bind? Wenn ja dann guck ma welche Netzen du den Zugriff erlaubt hast. Nich das die IP von dem neuen Rechner nicht zu der config passt.

Subnetzmaske und sowas muss auch stimmen.

Sebastian

----------

## UTgamer

Danke euch,

ich nutze auf einem Rechner im Netz als DNS-Proxyserver PDNSD, um das Problem zu lösen habe ich einfach einen weiteren DNS-Proxyserver hochgezogen und damit das Problem gelöst.

Ich denke meinen alten PDNSD DNS-Proxy auf Debian muß ich auch noch neu aufsetzen, scheint auch mackenhaft geworden zu sein.

----------

